# Very quiet!



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

So is there no craic with people from northern ireland these days???


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Have you seen the weather outside?

Any wonder.... lol


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea its crap!!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Roll on springtime!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I know I have got soaked several times trying to get the Mondie detailed Oh well At least the Focus is finally finished!! Aparently AC Components on the Mahon Road are having a big Show & Shine Day in March!!!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> I know I have got soaked several times trying to get the Mondie detailed Oh well At least the Focus is finally finished!! Aparently AC Components on the Mahon Road are having a big Show & Shine Day in March!!!!


Hmmm interesting...wouldnt mind having a look at that


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I was thinking of entering the Focus for a laugh!! will find out more and Keep u posted..


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Cheers, i'll have to call in with them sometime soon, stock up on some meguiars stuff  Gonna be ordering myself some swissol wax soon from Tim @ cleanyourcar.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

martyn said:


> Have you seen the weather outside?
> 
> Any wonder.... lol


yea mine are a mixture of things, the weather and having no car are the main ones


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

AC are havin a show and shine?! that'd be handy!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

So I hear not sure if its right or exactly when but would be good as its right on my door step!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

god why does everything happen up the country? north coast sucks!!!


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> I know I have got soaked several times trying to get the Mondie detailed Oh well At least the Focus is finally finished!! Aparently AC Components on the Mahon Road are having a big Show & Shine Day in March!!!!


Who are AC Components? I have never heard of them

Why are they doing a show and shine in March:wall:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

They are having a official opening of their new shop. They are having a bit of everything from modded cars to show and shine from wot I hear.. They were origionally a motorfactors but now sell body kits etc as well..


Jeepers... u give off about it being quiet and when I tell u of sommit going on u give off... all u need now are curlers in yer hair and an apron..LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: only jokin guys!!!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

lol i swear next dry day i get im hittin the focus with everything i have!!! apparantly the other night i was waxing in my sleep!!! at least i think thats what the missus said...


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

dry days are hard to come by...


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Not half, got a coat of wax on the roof the other nite and then the rain came on - some craic getting that of!


----------

